# Diy livery Prices In Scotland



## cloverpenny (30 March 2015)

I just trying to get a rough idea of prices in Scotland and see if what we are paying is about right. Currently we are paying £112. Per calendar month that's for stable use of field plus storage for feed , tack , bedding. Hay / haylage and bedding are not included in the price.


----------



## MotherOfChickens (30 March 2015)

thats about £25pw which sounds about average


----------



## cloverpenny (30 March 2015)

I forgot to add we also have use of a outdoor school.


----------



## edinburgh75 (30 March 2015)

Do people prefer a stable included but not bedding and hay and then pay separately ?


----------



## AnShanDan (30 March 2015)

Most DIY yards around here are at least £30/wk for what you have. Depends on how good the school surface is and how good the grazing is too, but for decent grazing and stable and a proper arena, £25 is cheap I'd say.


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (30 March 2015)

Yep I'm £20pw paid four weekly for my livery same as you all feed/bedding etc brought by me and I can buy good quality hay from the yard owner which is cut and baled on site.


----------



## smithm31 (30 March 2015)

We pay £130  grass with unlimited hay and no poo pick. or we can pay £210 for a stable, unlimited hay and straw and grass etc.


----------



## edinburgh75 (30 March 2015)

My god, we are too cheap then! I charge £25 for grass livery but include covered tie up with power and light and unlimited hay when in, and use of indoor school and just building a working hunter course in our front field. DIY is £40 and includes hay but not bedding.


----------



## cloverpenny (30 March 2015)

Thank you everyone for your replys


----------



## Jingleballs (19 April 2015)

Generally I've paid between £25 and £30 for assisted diy which includes morning turn out. Lucky to now pay only £55 for full livery.


----------



## book_lover (22 April 2015)

I'm £25 for first horse, £20 for second per week. All grass (only one stable in case of sick animals), but hay is extra. The school though is huge with rubber tyre surface. Cushnie Aberdeenshire.


----------



## Tayto (19 May 2015)

I pay £55 per week for grazing / stable / bedding / hay or haylage / small indoor school / outdoor school / reasonable hacking / choice of either turn out or take in . 

I am in Aberdeen.


----------



## Dressage1978 (19 May 2015)

I am £160 a month for stable, grazing, outdoor school, onsite hacking (working farm) and adlib hay and shavings.


----------



## fidleyspromise (19 May 2015)

£18 per week -turned out with others in field and hay provided out in field.  There was a stable for use for tacking up/waiting for farrier etc but they were on a first come first served basis each day. Fab roadwork once get off roads. - beach 1 mile away.
£16.25 per week -individual turnout, buy hay from YO, use of large outdoor, stable/field shelter was extra £20 per month each if you wanted them. Fab hacking once get road work out of way.
£22.50 per week - individual turnout, outdoor arena use, stable/hay/straw bedding included, hacking is fab no road work necessary.


----------



## nicnag (20 May 2015)

We are completely DIY, built our own internal stables, have a 12 acre field which is 'ours', 5000 acres to hack on and we are paying £75/month per horse. But we provide everything ourselves and arrange the removal of muck heap etc.


----------



## cloverpenny (20 May 2015)

Ours has now gone up to £135. Per calendar month. The reason is the introduction of a skip to take away the muck.


----------



## TPO (24 May 2015)

£130 pm per horse

24/7/365 turnout, stable, tack room, outdoor arena, indoor arena, full sets of jumps, kitchen (internal windows to view indoor arena) and bathroom with hacking around the farm/yard and country park over the road.

Big bale hay/haylage £30, shavings £6, bedmax £7 and wee bale hay £3.50.

Fields to be poo picked in summer and yard offers all services up to full at individual costs.

It's pretty much the perfect yard


----------



## Ollie83 (9 December 2015)

TPO said:



			£130 pm per horse

24/7/365 turnout, stable, tack room, outdoor arena, indoor arena, full sets of jumps, kitchen (internal windows to view indoor arena) and bathroom with hacking around the farm/yard and country park over the road.

Big bale hay/haylage £30, shavings £6, bedmax £7 and wee bale hay £3.50.

Fields to be poo picked in summer and yard offers all services up to full at individual costs.

It's pretty much the perfect yard
		
Click to expand...

Where is this amazing yard TPO??? :-D


----------



## AnShanDan (11 December 2015)

TPO said:



			£130 pm per horse

24/7/365 turnout, stable, tack room, outdoor arena, indoor arena, full sets of jumps, kitchen (internal windows to view indoor arena) and bathroom with hacking around the farm/yard and country park over the road.

Big bale hay/haylage £30, shavings £6, bedmax £7 and wee bale hay £3.50.

Fields to be poo picked in summer and yard offers all services up to full at individual costs.

It's pretty much the perfect yard
		
Click to expand...




Ollie83 said:



			Where is this amazing yard TPO??? :-D
		
Click to expand...

Think the the windows from the kitchen to the indoor arena, and the country park over the road are a dead give away


----------



## dibbin (11 December 2015)

We're £100 pcm for very basic, completely DIY livery. Need to buy in our own bedding, haylage etc.

We do have use of an outdoor floodlit arena but we deal with harrowing the surface etc., and maintain all of the fencing ourselves.


----------



## Ollie83 (11 December 2015)

AnShanDan said:



			Think the the windows from the kitchen to the indoor arena, and the country park over the road are a dead give away 

Click to expand...

Well my first thought was tannoch stables but then I thought they were £40 a week for grass livery and you didn't get use of a stable?

Plus could be a yard anywhere in Scotland lol so had no idea where! ;-)


----------



## edfin (15 December 2015)

Our yard charges £53 per week for stable, floodlite paddock, tack room, feed room, kitchen, toilet.  They will give your horse hard feed if you leave feed ready also turn out and bring in Monday to Friday, change rugs etc. They supply haylage and straw - if you want hay or shavings you have to buy it yourself but livery is NOT reduced. They will also give horse any medication if you can't get to yard.  Grass livery is about £25 per week.

Weekends are complete DIY but we have a young 'stable genie' who earns pocketmoney by bringing in (£1), turning out (£1) and mucking out (£4) for us - worth every penny


----------



## asbo (30 December 2015)

We are £32 per week if over 14.2hh in work, grass with haylage in the field in winter, haylage for when you tie up, country estate with x/c course, indoor, 3 outdoor, sjs, tack rooms, loos, hot water on 2 of the 3 yards. Add £7 or £12 per week for grass with a box which includes haylage and straw. Then you get other types of livery on top, I am just under £60 per week each for box, 7 day turnout feed put in, rug change AM, all haylage/straw included, its an extra £2.50 to bring in and change rug or £5 to muck out. Staff will pop extra nets etc in if left out.


----------



## luckyoldme (30 December 2015)

im £28 a week for what i reckon is assisted livery. Its bliss. 
I have a give and take arrangement with the owner, one which actually works because neither party takes the p. 
Horse is out 24/7 with ad lib haylage included in winter, and a stable if we need it. No school but im a very happy hacker and don t need one. I absolutely delighted with the arrangment and so is the horse...as far as i can see places like this are like rocking horse poo.


----------



## Strathardle (7 January 2016)

Hello all.  We were thinking about letting some land for grazing but wondering whether it would be worthwhile so would welcome your thoughts. The site has good road access 25 mins north of Edinburgh and about 3 or 4 mins from the M90 motorway.  It's currently a 5 acre site and we were thinking creating 3 c. acre paddocks, newly fenced with new field shelters as well as parking, electricity and water on site. 

It would be DIY.  We got the suggestion after a friend of mine who has a yard up north took me to show me a very similar set-up near Lossiemouth where people want the freedom of their own field and space, rather than a stable, typically those who don't ride regularly but wish to keep a horse.  We were thinking around £20 per week per paddock, but would welcome any feedback as to what would be appropriate.

Many thanks


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (7 January 2016)

Strathardle said:



			Hello all.  We were thinking about letting some land for grazing but wondering whether it would be worthwhile so would welcome your thoughts. The site has good road access 25 mins north of Edinburgh and about 3 or 4 mins from the M90 motorway.  It's currently a 5 acre site and we were thinking creating 3 c. acre paddocks, newly fenced with new field shelters as well as parking, electricity and water on site. 

It would be DIY.  We got the suggestion after a friend of mine who has a yard up north took me to show me a very similar set-up near Lossiemouth where people want the freedom of their own field and space, rather than a stable, typically those who don't ride regularly but wish to keep a horse.  We were thinking around £20 per week per paddock, but would welcome any feedback as to what would be appropriate.

Many thanks
		
Click to expand...

Where abouts is it? If it's where I am thinking of you could easily charge more! The going rate for DIY on a yard with a stable, field space and nowt else at all is £30 round this bit.


----------



## Strathardle (7 January 2016)

Thanks. It's between Kinross and Crook of Devon .  Yeah, looks like the going rate is around £30-35 for DIY stable around but with probably better on site facilities (I don't know if people usually pay extra for using things like riding school area and tracks etc?) hence why I was looking at £20.  Might better to do one stable block of three and large field, rather than 3 self-contained?


----------



## Jnhuk (7 January 2016)

Strathardle said:



			Thanks. It's between Kinross and Crook of Devon .  Yeah, looks like the going rate is around £30-35 for DIY stable around but with probably better on site facilities (I don't know if people usually pay extra for using things like riding school area and tracks etc?) hence why I was looking at £20.  Might better to do one stable block of three and large field, rather than 3 self-contained?
		
Click to expand...

I think one yard with the whole field probably would be better and would suit anyone with two horses better. I think individual turnout of small paddocks then the grazing could get quickly trashed. FYI I rent an extra five acre field for £40 per week (sole use) with shelter and running water but no electric but I don't need it as have my own yard and field at home just up the road. There is hard standing for farrier etc there but I don't need it.

At the end of the day, who is going to be responsible for the field/fencing maintenance as that factors in to the cost as well. Livery usually means that yard/land owner bears the cost of any maintenance/repairs etc...


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (8 January 2016)

I would let it out to one person, though you have to be careful they dont trash it or stuff it full of horses. it is not a good investment imho, maybe a farmer will be interested?


----------



## Lintel (14 January 2016)

£35 a week for DIY, fairy small yard everything brand new. Includes and outdoor school and decent hacking. 
Buy hay and bedding separately. 
She picky about her livery's which is excellent, in theory we avoid most of the horsey worlds finest nutters... "In theory" but not always.
Liverys and Y.O all are part of rota to feed/turn out in the morning which is fabulous! Really great yard.. there is better value for money out there but you can't put a price on a fairly "peaceful" yard with good people


----------

